# “Alien life form” in sewer video



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:zombie:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...Video-alien-life-form-sewer-internet-hit.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EEEWWWWW!!!!! That's a wee bit gross


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely gross... Not sure if I'm buying the worms explanation just yet. Unless the worms are super tiny I just can't find any discernable breaks between the worms to rule out it being a solid mass.

EDIT: Ok, I've determined that the pulsating alien masses in the North Carolina sewers are not worms but baby Shoggoths! IA IA CTHULHU R'LYEH!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha how fun


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Whatever it is I want at least one to put in my haunt...lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> Definitely gross... Not sure if I'm buying the worms explanation just yet. Unless the worms are super tiny I just can't find any discernable breaks between the worms to rule out it being a solid mass.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I've determined that the pulsating alien masses in the North Carolina sewers are not worms but baby Shoggoths! IA IA CTHULHU R'LYEH!


Silly person! One can clearly see that this is an video of a flying polyp in it's larval stage."Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn."

Sleeping within it's crypt beneath the antediluvian city of R'lyeh, Cthulhu lies dreaming.

It's not the city of R'lyeh. It's pronounced Raleigh! OH MY GODS! The walls of reality have been stretched too thin in NC.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Hib


----------

